# F.C.C. Agrees to Open Radio Spectrum



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Over the objections of television broadcasters and other groups, federal regulators set aside a disputed slice of radio spectrum for public use on Tuesday, hoping it would lead to low-cost, high-speed Internet access and new wireless devices.

The Federal Communications Commission voted 5 to 0 to approve the new use for the unlicensed frequencies, known as white spaces.

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/05/technology/internet/05spectrum.html?hp


----------

